# Processing time for Life Partner Visa



## Koality (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I applied for my Life Partner Visa last year in November and haven't received and outcome yet. Does anyone know what the processing time is for this visa at the moment? Website says 8-10 weeks but that would mean I am way overdue. Is someone currently in the same situation and still waiting?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Koality, the general processing time is 6 - 12 weeks for a TRV. I would give it a few more weeks. If they do not respond within that time frame you can arrange to send the a letter of demand, which will give them 30 days to respond. if they do not do so you will be eligible to take them to the High court which they would prefer to avoid.


----------



## Koality (Nov 3, 2016)

It's been 4 months now for me, should I still wait? I also heard that the letter of demand often doesn't work as they ignore it and even ignore court orders?


----------

